# Claustrophobia?



## xxnonamexx (Sep 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried to recreate this attraction? I think 2 industrial blowers along with Unbrella material Nylon Tafetta should work. What do you think?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Can you give us a description or a link or something to show what you're describing?


----------



## xxnonamexx (Sep 12, 2007)

Check out the catalog for claustrophobia http://www.oakislandproductions.com/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This thread is in the wrong section since this isn't a tutorial of how you made the prop. 

That catalog took awhile to download. Here's the text of the description for claustrophobia:



> Claustrophobia: The ultimate experience in claustrophobia! Guests will enter a black abyss while constantly feeling suffocated by inflated fabric panels that are pushing against them. Each set contains two pre-fabricated, FR, tear-resistant panels and two industrial air movers. This will be one of the best rooms in your haunt!
> 
> Claustrophobia II: And you thought the original claustrophobia was tantalizingly disturbing! Guests enter a black abyss and suddenly realize the ceiling is closing in on them getting them lower and lower. Talk about a perfect time for an unsuspecting startle scare! Effect comes
> with air blower and pre-fabricated, tearresistant, FR fabric panel. This is one effect that everyone will be down with!


----------



## xxnonamexx (Sep 12, 2007)

I am asking if someone knows how to make it.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Just guessing, but what I would do, is have the guests in the middle, two large tarps attached floor and ceiling to 2x4's, hanging a few feet apart, and big fans on the outside. I would either ground the tarps to get rid of static from all those people moving between them, OR a metal door knob or something people have to touch further on.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Would this be for a pro-haunt or a home haunt? Would the nylon have to be treated with fire retardant because it would be touching the patrons and it's flammable.


----------



## xxnonamexx (Sep 12, 2007)

home haunt doesn't need to be flammable if it wors then next years pro haunt will need to be non flammable


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

xxnonamexx,

I was able to walk through the Claustrophobia set up at Transworld in 2008. It was actually confusing for people going through. They thought it was a dead-end and turned around and went back the wrong way trying to get out. I went through it. It wasn't really scary and I was more concerned about what the previous people had left on the walls that was now on me.

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## xxnonamexx (Sep 12, 2007)

I went through a 25ft. one at Headless Horsemen and it was awesome everyone loved it and though it would never end. It was AWESOME everyone knew how to go through b/c it was set up correctly.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

One of the best known manufacturers of the fabric used in inflatable attractions is the Seaman Corp. The have a product called "Play-Rite" fabric and it is available in FR and Non-FR. The FR version is 3818 FRLTC and the Non-FR version is 3816 MFRLTC. Not sure on pricing.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Also, although they do not have pricing, another company is TMI, Inc. Most companies that make inflatables use 10 oz PVC (Vinyl) coated polyester or nylon. TMI, Inc. has 10 oz PVC coated polyester that meets the FR rating for California which is compatible with NFPA in most instances.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Claustrophobia is a terrific effect, I have been through it a few times and it is totally cool.


----------

